# Gaining fact or fiction ?



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it possible to gain muscle as a beginner and not gain fat?

Don't get me wrong I don't want to increase body fat, but should i expect to gain a little fat in order to gain muscle. Then strip away the bf to see the muscle under it.

I don't want to get hung up on staying as lean as possible at the cost of gaining muscle.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if your metabolism is fast there is a possability you could do it but even then it would be hard as the way you build is increase calories not all these calories will be used for muscle growth some will be stored as fat....

the question is how far you would go, in the past many off season BB gained far far to much weight then use the word term "Bulk" as an excuse to get fat.....

you can gain good bulk whilst remaining in half decent condition...


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats what i was hoping you would say.

I see allot of big guys who are really just fat, maybe i should keep the bulking up to maybe 124lb and then strip back or should i leave it longer maybe a stone and a half?

Im 210lb at my lowest 6'2" and just finished my first cycle (SD Matrix) im now upto 224lb....keep bulking or strip back?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Flex said:


> Thats what i was hoping you would say.
> 
> I see allot of big guys who are really just fat, maybe i should keep the bulking up to maybe 124lb and then strip back or should i leave it longer maybe a stone and a half?
> 
> Im 210lb at my lowest 6'2" and just finished my first cycle (SD Matrix) im now upto 224lb....keep bulking or strip back?


Alot of sd matrix gains will be water so you will lose alot anyway..

See how you are after 2/3 weeks bet you drop weight..


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok I suppose I'll wait and see. I realise that everyone is different but...... what is the average amount of muscle i can expect to gain in a month using PH ?

Ive gained 14lb in 4 weeks if allot of it is water and fat what percent could be muscle?

My diet is good,my training is good im pushing myself hard.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

post you diet up bud, and never presume lol


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Lol getting a bit carried away sorry Cal :becky:

0730.......oats, banana omni-mx hardcore SD maxtix, Milk thistle

1100........chicken breast,pasta

1400.........chicken breast sandwich (wholemeal) one piece of fruit

1800........tuna (tin) large baked potato omni hardcore SD maxtix, Milk thistle

2100.......oats, dried fruit

2200........scoop of cottage cheese or peanut butter

This is the type of food and the times im eating it.

Should I ease off now that my SD cycle has ended because I cant absorb the same amount of protein ?

Thanks for taking the time to help :high5:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Answer is no don't ease off the protein your body will grow with protein whatever d/s or aas's your on!!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I wouldn't say ease off but you could drop the protein down slightly as you won't be able to absorb as much as when you are on cycle. Also there are some theories that being in a slight catabolic state before starting a cycle will give greater gains.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

I expect my diet is fairly standard, i've looked at a few diets on here and they look very much the same.

My training plan is split into two muscle groups per session, I train 4 or 5 times a week 40mins per visit.

Cordio is a 20 mins cycle to and from work 4 times a week.


----------



## TrainPain (Feb 28, 2011)

Without a doubt everyone has a different metabolism. We all react different to all types of food and some of us will gain weight different with the use of different sups.

I have an extremely fast metabolism. I walked around as a pretty skinny kid when i was 20 - Being 145lb and 6ft.1. I could eat a shed load and still not put on a pound before the back door opened!!

I eat pretty well now days, as the misses cooks good food most nights and during the day ill throw the food down me...

Ill be totally honest - Im 25 now and around 14.2st and would not be where i am today without help from certain sups!

I train hard when im training - working each muscle on 3 different workouts and 5 sets on each.

Ive never ever been fat and have gained just under 4 stone in the last 5 years staying ripped the whole time - I never bloat and ive never lost weight.


----------



## Flex (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like you have it sorted TrainPain, dare I ask the name of the certain sups?

Im going to keep a eye on the fat im putting on and not let it get out of hand, at this stage I need to see improvements and not bulk up too much. I suppose im a bit worried as ive never put so much weight on so quickly. it's hard to judge the muscle from the fat im just bigger.


----------

